# Are quick release vises any good?



## viseone (Apr 16, 2017)

I am thinking of purchasing a new vise, and am leaning toward one with a quick release mechanism. However, I have a doubt whether the mechanism will last long because I have heard the half nut driving the quick release gets worn out soon. I don't want to pay a higher price for the quick release vise if it will stop working after a few years, and become as good (or bad) as a plain screw vise.

What has been your experience with a quick release vise? Does it last long? Thanks for the replies.


----------



## bc4393 (Apr 10, 2015)

I can't speak for all of them but Columbian and Wiltons will outlast you. They used to use them in shop classes in schools. I don't think my dad replaced one in his 27 years of teaching. The half collar quick release mechanism or whatever you want to call it that floats over the threads in quick release position is cast iron so unless it's cracked or broken for some reason I wouldn't worry.

This is what I have on my bench. You can see in the pic the underside shows the cam mechanism riding on top of the threads. I've seen em go pretty cheap at times if you keep yours eyes out for one maybe not as rusty as this. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COLUMBIAN-VISE-MFG-7-RD-VISE-7-JAW-UNDER-BENCH-MOUNT-QUICK-RELEASE-/282436958992?hash=item41c28dfb10:g:VVkAAOSw~CFY6oqV

Fine Woodworking did a comparison of 14 newer vises and best overall was
Jorgensen rapid-acting Bench vise for 155 from woodcarft

best value was 
groz 9-in. rapid action from woodcraft for 100


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I wouldn't buy a wood vise without that feature.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I have had both Jorgenson 41012s and Record 52 1/2 vises with quick release, and have not had the release fail on either in any way. My Record is over 25 years old, the Jorgy's quite a bit newer…maybe 12 years old.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Once you get used to it it's very good. Mine is very old and still working well.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Same as everyone else. I've had my Jorgensen for 30 years and it's as good as new.


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

The threads in the half nut can get gummed up and make it seem like the threads are worn out. Mine started slipping, and I took it apart and cleaned the threads from the combination of grease and sawdust, and it's as good as new. I've heard from numerous people who thought the threads were stripped, but cleaning fixed it. I suspect that this is the cause for the vast majority of decent-to-great QR vices. IOW, I wouldn't avoid a QR vice because of this.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

I put this Eclipse vise on my bench a little over a year ago. Works well so far and I expect it will continue to do so. I have the 9". It was $100 when I purchased it. Looks like the prices have gone up a bit.

Here it is on the bench.


----------



## viseone (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks for all the responses and great info! Then it's unanimous. You guys have convinced me that quick release has longevity, provided the screw is kept clean. Guess I will go for it.


----------



## eflanders (May 2, 2013)

Longevity? Mine originally belonged to my great grandfather and I've been using it for 30 plus years now without any issues!


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I have both conventional and quick release vises. I honestly don't think its THAT important of a feature. Desirable? Yes. Indispensable? No- not at all. 
However, if longevity is your only concern, and you don't mind paying the extra coin for the feature…..then you should definitely by a QR vise.


----------



## viseone (Apr 16, 2017)

I have ordered a 9" quick release vise for under $100. I am excited about it! It does not have a front dog, but it is no problem as my bench does not have dogging capability. I guess I will use Paul Seller's 'dogless' clamping system!

Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Record vice here. going on 25yrs now.


----------

